# Battlefield 3 premium edition shows up as Battlefield 3 limited edition.



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello everybody. Today i bought Battlefield 3 Premium Edition for my pc. The box said it included the battlefield 3 game plus premium membership featuring all 5 expansion packs. When i started to download it (i hate origin), at 99%, i got an error that said: could not read the disk. I had to clean it up or download the game on another way without the disks. I tried to clean it (but its a brand new disk!) but it didnt helped, so i downloaded it via origin. When i looked at my library, it showed me Battlefield limited edition instead of Premium edition! I dont own the game, but the box said the premium edition included the game as said before. What is this all about? Can anyone help me?
I'm downloading the limited editon atm to see what it shows up but i would like to have some clarification!

THX!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have to D/L directly to a CD/DVD?
Can't save to the Hard Drive or a USB stick?



> When i started to download it (i hate origin), at 99%, i got an error that said: could not read the disk


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

I think i figured out. On the box there stands: includes game premium access. But i thought they meant that it includes the game and the premium access. But no, it only includes the premium access for the full game and not he full game itself. Ill have to bring the premium edition back to the store and hope they can fix it with the code and all so other people can buy it or ill have to buy the bf3 game also and keep the premium edition if they cant reset the code... I hate EA and ORIGIN :'-(


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Oh a game disk that's not a game disk........what an ingenious way to make money


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

You know what i mean? They said on the box includes; the game ( then some very small letters that said premium ed so you need the game) and I think ITS NORMAL that you would put it on the back of the box that you need the full game dor it... Do you think they ciuld reset the code so i can bring it back or will i have to wait another two months till i can buy the game and just wait in tye meantime?
Thx and oooh, im so mad >:-(


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm not sure that usually varies by country/region, here unless the seller wants wants to take the hit once the seal is broken you bought it.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Im going to citate what the sentence says on the box. Batllefield 3 game plus premium membership. This caused my problem. I thought they meant like the game and(plus) the premium membership but the premium membership itself is called batllefield 3 game plus premium membership...
Ill see what they say in tye store where i bought it.
Thx!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

OK. Problem solved. They gave me a new code to register the game on the account were i was old enough on. I registered the game by accident on the wrong account. Now i have the game and premium. Only one thing, im having some lags on medium, any way to reduce these? Im already using a good cooling pad.

Thx!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

AA turned down or off?
What resolution are you running?


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Im running it on 1600x900. Should i lower the solution? And what you mean with AA? I cant really check it right now but i know most things out my head. I also disabled motion blur.
Thx!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Anti Aliasing. Set it to low or turn it off completely. 
Set the resolution lower and see if you get any better frame rates.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Kk. Ill see if i can check it this evening. If not it will be for tomorrow evening.
Thx wrench dor helping me with this!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like it goes better if i turn off AA. But if i change the resolution the game looks terrible. But i seem to have another problem. The vehicle sound when im driving seems to disappear sometimes, what is really anyoing. Anyone has a solution?

Thx!


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

The sound issue would be sound drivers.

As for the graphics, I would turn everything down as low as possible. Then turn AF from x1 to x16. Play for a bit, see how it handles. Turn up texture settings bit by bit (low to medium) all the way down the list until you get the blend of performance and quality you.want.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Kk thx powned. I updated my sound drivers. First it helped but after two days the problem came back again. I turned the res down one turn and now i can play tye game fine on low....
Anyone can help further what to do with the sound drivers?

Thx!


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wipe sound drivers and reinstall?

I have a sound card. Uses some sweet drivers.


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Already did. Also already emailed to EA belgium support. They said some things i had to do but none of them worked. I think the shop where i bought it just wanted to sell it to the firat person who came in... Im going to have a talk with them this weekend about all the problems i already had with it and why im not really happy. But still thx for trying to help me people.


----------

